

The Power of Twitter Accounts With Massive Followers - Or Lack Thereof - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/09/16/the-power-of-twitter-accounts-with-massive-followers-or-lack-thereof/

======
enobrev
Seems to be a lot of speculation. Would have liked to see the actual numbers
as well as whether their follower numbers increased at all. Stopped reading
when the predictions started.

